# Water pan for brisket?



## huntsmoke41 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello, I put this same topic in the "let's talk brisket" thread, but thought I'd put it here also.
I'm gonna do a 14 lb packer brisket this weekend, I'm debating using my water pan, my cooker is a BBQ guru onyx oven, which is a vertical style cooker, so heat is directly under the meat. I did one brisket before without the pan and wasn't too pleased. 
What's everyone's opinion on the water pan? If I use the pan, I'll do fat side up. But if I don't use pan should I do fat down? 
I really want this brisket to turn out well,  it's for my grandfather's memorial celebration.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2016)

I always use the water pan with water in it, whenever I hot smoke anything.

But that's just me!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2016)

I unlike Al never use a water pan. Well that's not true, I leave it in the smoker empty, lined with foil to act as a drip pan and depending on which smoker I am using a diffuser. So I will revise that and say I prefer a dry smoke chamber when smoking. 

Everyone cooking brisket should give this a read:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ood-sliced-brisket-defies-conventional-wisdom

Making a batch of this is never a bad thing when smoking beef:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus


----------



## b-one (Apr 28, 2016)

What problems did you have with the first brisket? If it's not cooked properly it won't matter if you use water or not maybe we can help. That said I have done both and can't remember any difference,now I just run my WSM dry like DS longer cooking times and less hassle!


----------



## huntsmoke41 (Apr 28, 2016)

b-one said:


> What problems did you have with the first brisket? If it's not cooked properly it won't matter if you use water or not maybe we can help. That said I have done both and can't remember any difference,now I just run my WSM dry like DS longer cooking times and less hassle!



It ended up with a very tough bark, which I feel was due to many spikes in temperature.  
That's why I'm thinking the water pan will help even out the temperature.


----------



## b-one (Apr 28, 2016)

HuntSmoke41 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > What problems did you have with the first brisket? If it's not cooked properly it won't matter if you use water or not maybe we can help. That said I have done both and can't remember any difference,now I just run my WSM dry like DS longer cooking times and less hassle!
> ...



Did you smoke no foil the entire smoke? Did you let it rest wrapped in foil? Was it tender and juicy on the interior?


----------



## huntsmoke41 (Apr 29, 2016)

b-one said:


> HuntSmoke41 said:
> 
> 
> > b-one said:
> ...



I rubbed w Montreal steak seasoning and brown sugar the night before.
Fired up the cooker at 3am, got the cooker to 225ish, cooked with hickory wood till IT was around 170. Then foiled till 200ish. But when I foiled, it already seemed like the damage was done. 
Like I said, had numerous temp spikes. 
This time around I'm gonna start with a smaller fire perhaps.


----------



## russmn (Nov 17, 2017)

Old thread but for anyone who stumbles on this the reason he got a thick hard crust is because he used brown sugar as a rub from the beginning. Sugars burn quickly. A small amount of sugar at the beginning is ok but starting with a lot of sugar on such a long cook like a brisket is going to be charred by the end of the cook. So next time skip the sugar and it will turn out a lot better


----------



## smoking4fun (Nov 21, 2017)

russmn said:


> Old thread but for anyone who stumbles on this the reason he got a thick hard crust is because he used brown sugar as a rub from the beginning. Sugars burn quickly. A small amount of sugar at the beginning is ok but starting with a lot of sugar on such a long cook like a brisket is going to be charred by the end of the cook. So next time skip the sugar and it will turn out a lot better



I agree - the sugar will give you a crusty bark that may not be what you want with a longer cook on a brisket (even though I like it on a pork shoulder - the burned bits add some good flavor).  I go the Franklin's route and use only salt and pepper...let the beef shine.


----------

